# How to fit securely head on a Gitzo?



## AlanF (May 28, 2015)

Having taken the advice about travel tripods, I went for the Gitzo Traveler GT1544T and a Manfrotto 700RC2 head, which gives an ultralight yet incredibly rigid system (1.5 kg). They were delivered this morning. Unfortunately, I have discovered that the Gitzo doesn't have the retaining grub screws of the Manftotto tripods for Manfrotto heads, and the Manfrotto head doesn't have the retaining grub screw of the Gitzo head.

So, how do I tighten the head Manfrotto head onto the Gitzo tripod? (The long lever of the pant/tilt video head exerts some considerable torque).


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 28, 2015)

Perhaps some Loctite Blue 242?


----------



## AlanF (May 28, 2015)

I spoke to the camera shop. Apparently, Gitzo has a non-slip rubber on the tripod and the same on their head base. I was going to return the Manfrotto head and buy a Gitzo one. But, maybe I could glue a rubber disk to the Manfrotto? Otherwise, Loctite might be an answer.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 28, 2015)

Gitzo legs - top notch. Gitzo heads - meh. Now might be a good time to consider a switch to an Arca Swiss-type head...

FWIW, I used Loctite for my monopod head. The blue variety is semi permanent, can be removed if needed without heat.


----------



## Zeidora (May 28, 2015)

I've used locktight blue on my Gitzos with Arca and Linhof heads. Works reasonably well. The Gitzo columns has a tendency of getting detached from the platform for the head. Had to use epoxy glue to join them back together.


----------



## AlanF (May 28, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Gitzo legs - top notch. Gitzo heads - meh. Now might be a good time to consider a switch to an Arca Swiss-type head...
> 
> FWIW, I used Loctite for my monopod head. The blue variety is semi permanent, can be removed if needed without heat.



Nice legs, pity about the face. The Manfrotto head is cheap and I can use it on my Manfrotto tripod if the worse comes to the worse so I'll try Loctite and cancel the Gitzo head.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 28, 2015)

I'd return the Manfrotto head and find a Arca Swiss one. I have Manfrotto heads, but only use them on Manfrotto legs because of those set screws. I'm surprised that someone recommended using one on Gitzo.


----------



## AlanF (May 28, 2015)

What very lightweight pan/tilt or video head would you recommend?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 28, 2015)

AlanF said:


> What very lightweight pan/tilt or video head would you recommend?



Alan, I'm not into video, so I have not used a variety of video heads. I do have two pan/Tilt video heads, and they are Manfrotto with the RC2 system, but used on Manfrotto legs. They do not attach securely on my more standard sets of legs without the set screws. I might suggest a thin sheet of rubber cut to fit over locktite, it should grip sufficiently well on your gitzo head.

Generally, I hate pan-tilt heads for stills, and the Manfrotto ones I have produce jerky pans and tilts. I acquired them as part of other purchases of a photographers entire setup. I keep telling myself to get rid of them.

One head is a lightweight one, the other is a fairly large and heavy one. They are out in my studio, and the numbers do not come to mind.

I have a large collection of legs, both light and heavy. I only use my Benro CF legs that are tall enough at over 6 ft to allow me lots of flexability to position them on a slope and still have my evepiece high enough so I don't need to bend over. This is not a consideration for most video, just stills, so some inexpensive Manfrotto lens might also work.

If I were getting a head for video, I'd be looking at bowl mount heads and either a adapter or bowl style tripod. They are heavy, not lightweight, more for studio work. Cheap ones are out there, but prices can be out of this world for ordinary mortals.

Here is a cheapie just for example, not necessarily one I'd select.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1038808-REG/ikan_gh06_tripod_head.html

Adapter: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/898106-REG/Gitzo_gs3321v75_Video_Adapter_75mm_Ser.html/prm/alsVwDtl


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 28, 2015)

Manfrotto has some nice faces heads. Their geared heads are good, as is the 468MG ballhead. Their plate systems...are not so good.


----------



## AlanF (May 28, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > What very lightweight pan/tilt or video head would you recommend?
> ...



I am using it for a 65mm spotting scope, not video.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 29, 2015)

Hi Alan. 
I would either use some Loctite 242 as recommended by Neuro, or I would drill and tap a thread for a grub screw if it is within your abilities. The Loctite will come undone without undue force when you want it to, in fact it may come undone when you don't want it to if you forget to loosen the pan lock, however the rubber disc will likely be less effective than Loctite. 

Warning, do not use the green Loctite (stud and bearing fit), I forget the number, this product will not accidentally undo as once set you have to heat it above 80deg C to break the bond, unless of course the marriage of head and legs is to be permanent, then why not! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (May 29, 2015)

I have 4 Gitzo tripods and 6 heads (from Wimberley, Lensmaster, Triopo, Sirui and 2 Manfrottos). There are 2 Gimblas, one geared, one fluid and 2 ballheads - may sound a little over the top but I use them all. So long as I screw them on firmly (not excessively tight as it may cause damage) they stay put. The Wimberley 2 has been on the same Gitzo top plate for over 5 years and has yet to need re-tightening.
Just screw it on firmly and it will be fine.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 29, 2015)

AlanF said:


> I am using it for a 65mm spotting scope, not video.



A head that's not glass smooth should be fine for a spotting scope. 

I'd think a thin sheet of rubber between the head and legs would do the job, and would be easy to remove if you change heads. Almost everything has its drawbacks, Wrapping some of the inexpensive plumbers Teflon tape on the stud of the tripod to build it up so there is a tight fit will work, but like the locktite, cleaning out the threads later is misery, and you don't really want locktite or Teflon tape inside the head. A automotive store probably has gasket material that is rubber or a non slip material, it should not be expensive. I keep that gasket material, locktite and form a gasket around for repairs to my tractor. I have rubber sheets and tape as well.

This is the rubber sheet I'd try.

http://www.amazon.com/LASCO-02-1048E-Rubber-6X6-Inch-16-Inch/dp/B0074II2K6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1432939580&sr=8-1&keywords=rubber+gasket+material


----------

